# DAZ BALL JOINS UK MUSCLE



## daz ball

hi everyone i have come on this forum to let people no more about me and how i work rest and play i have been hearing i dont do another to get myself about well am sorry to all you that would like to ask me ? and find out about me. its just been a busy year it all started with the aronld well nearly. since then i have done 3 guest spots and 3 euro shows finishing 3rd 2nd and winning in belgium just 2 weeks ago.

now am just 5 weeks from guest posing in n ireland then 2weeks later doing euro elite show in spain. as well as bodybuilding on my personal front i had a little boy just 15 weeks ago his name is alfie darren ball watch out everyone he has some big legs on him already. i already have a little girl and if i dont say her name she will be funny with her dad her name is ellie ball she is my little princess she is 3 anyway tha6ts a little bit about me if anyone wants to no anything start posting away i will try to get on everynight to answer your ? so thanks for reading this post yours darren ball:rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Guest

Awesome mate, i saw you at the Arnold and thought you looked superb just all round massive and ripped.

Whats your training and diet look like off season?


----------



## donggle

welcome mate, great to have another top bber on the site.


----------



## Scottswald

yeah welcome, feel free to PM me if you want any tips or advice :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

I remember your name, you are a big dude........

Welcome to the board.

Kids are awesome, I have a 9 year old...........


----------



## Guest

welcome mr Ball good to see a leicester lad on top of british bodybuildg !! and Marcus as well ;o)


----------



## Britbb

Welcome to the site daz. Wicked physique mate!!!

Most shredded heavyweight out there and easily in top contention for turning pro this year.

Congratulations on the birth of your son recently Im sure that despite your excellent bodybuilding achievements that your children are your biggest achievements so far

Enjoy the site, it is much richer by having you here.


----------



## Rebus

Welcome to the site Daz, it'll be good to have your input on a lot of topics here and get your views on things.

Congrats on everything so far.

I remember when i done the Leicester 1st timers in 2006 when you competed and having won brought you then baby daughter on stage, bless her, she screamewd the house down.

Again welcome.

Ps, what is yor show diet like and how do you retain so much muscle?


----------



## justdiscovering

Britbb said:


> Welcome to the site daz. Wicked physique mate!!!
> 
> Most shredded heavyweight out there and easily in top contention for turning pro this year.
> 
> Congratulations on the birth of your son recently Im sure that despite your excellent bodybuilding achievements that your children are your biggest achievements so far
> 
> Enjoy the site, it is much richer by having you here.


true words by another champion in the making says it all for me ,welcome daz look forward to your posts.


----------



## hilly

Great to have you here mate look forward to getting to know more about your training and diet etc.


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Welcome buddy

Sam


----------



## musc

hackskii said:


> I remember your name, you are a big dude........
> 
> ...........


To say the least! One of the TOP amatuers in the UK

AWSOME shape

AWSOME size

AWSOME condition:thumb:


----------



## Guest

> One of the TOP amatuers in the UK


not One ...................THE


----------



## carly

welcome sweeti :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

welcome to the gang


----------



## Ollie B

welcome


----------



## willsey4

Welcome Daz. I look forward to reading your posts. Im intrested to find out about your training and diet as I bet most people on the forum are


----------



## Kezz

Welcome Daz


----------



## Robsta

Nice to see you on here Darren. We welcome your input


----------



## Captain Hero

welcome!


----------



## gym rat

welcome daz il hopefully get up to ballamena to see your guest spot


----------



## harlow

nice to see you on here daz! i saw you guest spot at the ukbff southcoast, with phil heath and it was hard to tell which one was pro! looking awesome dude!


----------



## 3752

Daz welcome aboard mate, i think this is a good move to get yourself about more as people are interested in your approach to both pre-comp and off season prep...


----------



## thestudbeast

Pscarb said:


> Daz welcome aboard mate, i think this is a good move to get yourself about more as people are interested in your approach to both pre-comp and off season prep...


Was Daz the guy that shocked everyone putting on some crazy size in one year?


----------



## greg fear

welcome looking forward to finding some new tips out


----------



## DB

Welcome to Uk-m mate!

awesome physique...


----------



## ra07212

Welcome to UK Muscle Daz!

Great to have you on here!

Perhaps it would be an idea if you could put your preparation up for the guest pose your doing and then carrying it on for the euro elite?

Basra


----------



## delhibuilder

hi welcome,

can we get outlook on diet, im awalys nosy on diet thanks.


----------



## carly

welcome aboard Daz :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## genesis

Welcome


----------



## The_Kernal

Welcome big guy, congrats on the little fella, I got 2boys and a newborn girl all under 3yrs old so i can reason with you.

Look forward to your posts.. kev


----------



## pob80

Great to see you on here mate


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Welcome to the board Daz looking forward to your input. :thumbup1:


----------



## daz ball

thanks everyone i will now start a journal for the euro show plus the guest spot in on the way. any ?? i will answer on that page if thats ok with everyone.

THANKS DARREN BALL


----------



## nathanlowe

Wellcome to the forum daz.

Get some pics up from that show everybody is talking about.

You sound great...


----------

